# Pink toe molt or dead?



## KandB (Jul 10, 2017)

Just got a pink toe about 3 months ago.  She was thriving, walking around the enclosure, eating like a beast, and just being a spider.  I noticed about 4 days ago, she went into a death curl after drinking her water.  Now she has two extended front right legs, one lookin like it's shriveled in

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

Unless that's a molt she thew out and is hiding in her burrow, that's not good.. .. was clean water..?


----------



## KandB (Jul 10, 2017)

It never began to make a burrow, usually hung out up in the leaves when hiding.  Yes the water was clean, and clear.


----------



## TRection (Jul 10, 2017)

Would you be able to take a pic of the whole enclosure? from what it looks like in those pics you have an arboreal T in a terrestrial enclosure (please correct me if im wrong, thats just what it looks like from the 2 pics) as for the behavior it seems very strange that this happened right after drinking, this makes me think that there might have been something wrong with the water, or the water dish itself, what kind of dish are you using for a water dish? could there have been a little bit of left over soap in it if it was washed? or maybe left overs of what ever it was originally used for? more information would be great

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KandB (Jul 10, 2017)

Yes I will get a pic of the enclosure now.  It is a horizontal one, as the pet store said would be fine.  She seemed to really like it and explore the whole place.  I usually never used soap just really hot water to clean the water dish, as I thought soap would poison it.  I have a small shallow water dish, including pics now


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

is that a heat lamp or just led lighting?


----------



## KandB (Jul 10, 2017)

Phases said:


> is that a heat lamp or just led lighting?


It was UV, blue and red bulbs


----------



## TRection (Jul 10, 2017)

KandB said:


> Yes I will get a pic of the enclosure now.  It is a horizontal one, as the pet store said would be fine.  She seemed to really like it and explore the whole place.  I usually never used soap just really hot water to clean the water dish, as I thought soap would poison it.  I have a small shallow water dish, including pics now


Unfortunately the pet store lied to you, Thats not a proper set up for that species of T, they need height to climb and not be on the ground, may i also ask, are those carrots? and if so, why are they in there, and what kind of lighting is that?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

Man I'd wait for someone more experienced to chime in, I'm only a couple months (but heavily) into this hobby and it looks to me like you fried it, it looks dry as heck in there, wrong setup of course as well, needs to have height.

Is it still alive. I would check it. Nudge with a paint brush?


----------



## KandB (Jul 10, 2017)

TRection said:


> Unfortunately the pet store lied to you, Thats not a proper set up for that species of T, they need height to climb and not be on the ground, may i also ask, are those carrots? and if so, why are they in there, and what kind of lighting is that?


I am extremely sad, as I thought I was doing the proper thing.they said to place a carrot in when you feed her so that the cricket wouldnt bite her and it would stay hydrated.  I feel so horrible.  I wanted to use a heat pad for underneath, but they said the UV blue and red lighting would be fine


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

Doubt heat was needed unless your house is cold, really. What pink toe is it, do you know the scientific name?


----------



## TRection (Jul 10, 2017)

My best bet is that the light is whats literally cooking your T, what is the heat light inside the tank? you shouldnt need any lights what so ever for a tarantula. LED's are the best you can get because they give of no heat. As for the carrots, you shouldnt be leaving crickets in there long enough for them to have to eat and drink, if your T doesnt eat them within the first hour or two you should take them out. I hate to see this happen and i understand how you must feel but for next time please do your research before buying an exotic pet :/ this set up is not suitable what so ever for an A.Avic

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## TRection (Jul 10, 2017)

If your T is still alive i would get it out of that tank right away and put it in a damp ICU and see if that helps, if you can look up how to convert that tank into a tall standing tank which would work well (but has to be done fast), or if not just go get a new one. DO NOT put any type of lighting that gives off heat, or any heat pads, And No more carrots or crickets living in the enclosure with your T. Make sure you up the humidity and see if your T goes back to normal. The only thing you can do now is give it the right enclosure and wish for the best.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

It might be in put-out-of-misery-shape. But a damp ICU sounds great comparativly, maybe with a few days it will start to recovery, whilst arachnoboards helps you get that tank in order.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I will def try the ICU and see what happens.  I will also be turning the tank around and fixing it the right way.  I feel humiliated that I did that to it, and I know for sure if it doesn't survive I'll do way further research before getting another

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina (Jul 10, 2017)

NO, please do not put an Avic in an ICU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's a very good way to kill your spider. And you do NOT need to up the humidity in the tank. Avics do not need humidity, that's a myth, they need water. The setup is pretty wrong, yes, and I do agree the light may very well have fried your spider, but an ICU is no way to fix that. Avics are extremely sensitive to high humidity - a small enclosure with high humidity like an ICU often kills them. That was horrible advice.

Take a small water bowl and put the front end of your spider in it so it can drink.

Edit: And definitely get rid of the lamp immediately since it keeps drying out your spider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Helpful 2 | Award 1


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

If it's been fried I would think, in this case, humidity will be good along with water, BUT - I'm new to this and will step aside for the regulars here.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## TRection (Jul 10, 2017)

Phases said:


> If it's been fried I would think, in this case, humidity will be good along with water, BUT - I'm new to this and will step aside for the regulars here.


 This is also what i was thinking, if heat was probably the cause of its condition i would think like anything that has a sun burn a cool damp place would help, i dont mean keep it in there, but temporarily to sooth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boina (Jul 10, 2017)

Phases said:


> If it's been fried I would think, in this case, humidity will be good along with water, BUT - I'm new to this and will step aside for the regulars here.


Possibly. I've been thinking about that. This is an Avic, though, and they really do not do well in an ICU, so I wouldn't risk it. Maybe put it on a wet paper towel, though, in a larger enclosure with good ventilation and not for long.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## boina (Jul 10, 2017)

TRection said:


> This is also what i was thinking, if heat was probably the cause of its condition i would think like anything that has a sun burn a cool damp place would help, i dont mean keep it in there, but temporarily to sooth it.


Yes, but I'd prefer cool and damp and VERY well ventilated, like I stated just above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

At any rate, getting that heat lamp out of there and water right in front of it is a good step.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TRection (Jul 10, 2017)

Im still scratching my head at the fact that all of this happened apparently right after it drank some water

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

Probably coincidence. Looking at the floor space it was probably lucky to have found it, drank the water because it was cooking?


----------



## TRection (Jul 10, 2017)

yeah probably :/


----------



## Ghost56 (Jul 10, 2017)

There's really no reason for an ICU, although, it would probably do more good than bad in this situation. But it's way easier/safer to flip the T and drip water on it's mouth parts. Sticking it's fangs/mouth in the water dish is also good, but at this point, I would flip her.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 10, 2017)

KandB said:


> I feel humiliated that I did that to it, and I know for sure if it doesn't survive I'll do way further research before getting another


For future reference, here is some information on basic _Avicularia_ care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AshS (Jul 10, 2017)

Is it still alive?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TRection (Jul 10, 2017)

AshS said:


> Is it still alive?


I would like to know as well


----------



## viper69 (Jul 10, 2017)

Phases said:


> Unless that's a molt she thew out and is hiding in her burrow, that's not good.. .. was clean water..?


You clearly are providing advice on something that you have little or no knowledge on, why? Avics don't make burrows they are arboreal Ts.



KandB said:


> It never began to make a burrow


Avics don't make burrows they are arboreal Ts. I STRONGLY suggest you read about the animals you plan to own in advance of obtaining them. Any basic information you would have come across, even most of the terrible care sheets I despite, mention Avics are arboreal.

I find it odd that your T died after drinking water, and unless your water is poisoned with something, your T was on death's door for the past few months. I have had adult Avics doing "fine", all of the things you mention, and poof the next day after a few months, were dead. This has happened once or twice in the past.

I cannot explain it myself. As my other Avics were fine, but clearly something wasn't right.

I HIGHLY doubt your T was fine these past few months.




KandB said:


> It was UV


Definitely not needed, and likely damaging. UV lights are reported to damage scorpion exoskeletons for example. I'm sure the same is true for their 8 legged cousins.



boina said:


> Avics are extremely sensitive to high humidity


Tell that to all the Avics found in the Amazon Rainforests!  Humidity doesn't kill Avics in captivity, it's stagnant air due to poor ventilation. Moist/stagnant air kills Avics. Generally, what Avics need is excellent mass air transfer, particularly if the humidity is higher than say what one keeps a desert T at. When one smells the air in a container and it has that "rotten" smell, that's not a good thing for an Avic. It indicates poor ventilation, and an Avic in such a situation will die in captivity generally. However, the increased humidity in and of itself is not a killer.

If it was, these animals would be falling out of trees etc all over S. America.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Helpful 1 | Award 4


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

viper69 said:


> You clearly are providing advice on something that you have little or no knowledge on, why? Avics don't make burrows they are arboreal Ts.


I use burrow and den interchangeably. Perhaps I'll be more strict.

I am offering advice because I own one of those, who is doing very well, and I like to help people in need. I was around at the time to offer it while that T lay dying. Had you been there, I wouldn't have needed to say, a couple replies down "I am, though, new to this, so I will step aside to veterans". (or close). Instead, I tried to help.

You really are a salty one. I named my salty T "Lorraine" after a girl I know. I may change it to Viper69.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## viper69 (Jul 10, 2017)

Phases said:


> I use burrow and den interchangeably. Perhaps I'll be more strict.
> 
> I am offering advice because I own one of those, who is doing very well, and I like to help people in need. I was around at the time to offer it while that T lay dying. Had you been there, I wouldn't have needed to say, a couple replies down "I am, though, new to this, so I will step aside to veterans". (or close). Instead, I tried to help.
> 
> You really are a salty one. I named my salty T "Lorraine" after a girl I know. I may change it to Viper69.


I'd be honored if your T was named after me...go for it.

Ah different words for the same thing, that makes sense in that context. But to people reading, who cannot read your mind, and that's all of us, not the wisest choice.

It helps to be quite specific in writing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Award 1


----------



## Phases (Jul 10, 2017)

Whatever man I misspoke, if that helps feed that horse your sitting up on fine with me. 

Now, with all your wisdom, please help this guy do the right thing for his T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasker (Jul 10, 2017)

KandB said:


> It never began to make a burrow





KandB said:


> as the pet store said would be fine





KandB said:


> It was UV, blue and red bulbs


Am I the only one who cringed while reading this?

@KandB I hope this negative experience will not scare you away from keeping tarantulas. They are great animals and I really recommend not giving up on spiders, but they must be kept the right way. Of course, it is not your fault that the pet shop owner gave you the wrong information, but it is your fault that you did not look for a second opinion/more information elsewhere. A simple search on this forum would have told you what this particular spiders needs, preferably before you purchased your tarantula. 

We all make mistakes sometimes (in life and in keeping tarantulas). Just let this be a lesson.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 10, 2017)

Phases said:


> Whatever man I misspoke, if that helps feed that horse your sitting up on fine with me.
> 
> Now, with all your wisdom, please help this guy do the right thing for his T.


No wisdom here, just some experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jul 10, 2017)

Your T is not likely to pull through, unfortunately.

Worthy to note: Heat does a LOT more to an organism than just dehydrating it. It's a complex machine that can be physically damaged when it exceeds its thermal maximum. So, along with severe dehydration, your T has likely also suffered irreversible cell damage. 

Putting a dehydrated T into an ICU is the same as putting a severely dehydrated person into a damp bath tub with a lid on it. It won't work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 11, 2017)

I know everyone's already convinced it was the heat lamp, but I'm wondering if maybe the carrots are relevant at all here? If they're just standard grocery store carrots, they could be covered with pesticides. You don't specify, so I have to treat them as if they're not organic or pesticide-free. If the T ate a cricket that ate it, or it came in direct contact with the carrots, and they had pesticides, it would explain the seemingly sudden death. Or if a cricket got pesticides from the carrot on it and then went into the water bowl, the T could have drank the contaminated water. I know the heat lamp seems to be the most probable, but I just want to make sure all possibilities are covered. Unfortunately, the pet store gave you more than enough INCORRECT information, so I just want to make sure you find out every wrong thing they told you in one go, instead of you going on to think some things they told you are okay. Hopefully the ignorance of the pet store won't deter you from the hobby, so just keep everyone's advice in mind with this one and any you may get in the future. I sincerely hope your baby pulls through, but I wouldn't get your hopes up

Reactions: Agree 4 | Helpful 2


----------



## TRection (Jul 11, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> I know everyone's already convinced it was the heat lamp, but I'm wondering if maybe the carrots are relevant at all here? If they're just standard grocery store carrots, they could be covered with pesticides. You don't specify, so I have to treat them as if they're not organic or pesticide-free. If the T ate a cricket that ate it, or it came in direct contact with the carrots, and they had pesticides, it would explain the seemingly sudden death. Or if a cricket got pesticides from the carrot on it and then went into the water bowl, the T could have drank the contaminated water. I know the heat lamp seems to be the most probable, but I just want to make sure all possibilities are covered. Unfortunately, the pet store gave you more than enough INCORRECT information, so I just want to make sure you find out every wrong thing they told you in one go, instead of you going on to think some things they told you are okay. Hopefully the ignorance of the pet store won't deter you from the hobby, so just keep everyone's advice in mind with this one and any you may get in the future. I sincerely hope your baby pulls through, but I wouldn't get your hopes up


Thats defiantly something to think about as well, not to mention the fact that baby carrots (which those appear to be) are commonly treated with bleach as a way of removing bacteria. (No where even close to an amount that could harms humans, but who knows what that can do to a T) when i feed my feeders i always make sure to thoroughly wash any veggies i give them (which takes care of the factory bleaching treatment) as well as normally stick to either ones we grow in our own garden or just use store bought actual cricket food.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Jul 11, 2017)

Unfortunately it seems that a perfect storm of mistakes did that spider in. 
I know I'm echoing everybody else, but please please research here on ABs.  You'll get the best advice around. 
NOTE:  That poor T was doomed the second you followed the pet shop's advice. People here have gone easy on you. You haven't faced wrath like Poec54 when you're guilty of killing your spid. 
That poor thing had no correct ventilation on top of it all. 
As said above. Let this be a lesson and move on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Jul 11, 2017)

viper69 said:


> Tell that to all the Avics found in the Amazon Rainforests! Humidity doesn't kill Avics in captivity, it's stagnant air due to poor ventilation. Moist/stagnant air kills Avics. Generally, what Avics need is excellent mass air transfer, particularly if the humidity is higher than say what one keeps a desert T at. When one smells the air in a container and it has that "rotten" smell, that's not a good thing for an Avic. It indicates poor ventilation, and an Avic in such a situation will die in captivity generally. However, the increased humidity in and of itself is not a killer.


The problem with that argument is that we aren't in the Amazon. Our Avics are never sitting in trees with vigorous air flow all around but in small containers. In small containers they are sensitive to high humidity because those containers never have the air flow the Amazon is providing. That's why Avics are kept dry with a water bowl, according to your advice, if I remember correctly? I was talking about an ICU in that context. Yes, you were right, I wasn't really clear about it, but couldn't you, just for once, look at the context and the meaning?
And if you wanted to clarify something (and rightfully so) would it really hurt you to be less, well... blunt about it? Sheesh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks (Jul 11, 2017)

I have here the problem, that the waterworks is cleaning the pipes in irregular periods with I-don't-know-what chemicals. Such a cleaning-action killed my orchid collection and many slings years ago. I didn't know that, I was shortly moved.
Since that I use reverse osmose water mixed with mineral water without CO2 for my plants and animals and pure mineral water for me.
Maybe there was the same problem with the water of the tarantula.



Edit: Only made a sentence more readable. Hopefully.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

Unfortunately my T didn't make it.  I appreciate everyone who has helped me and been generous, instead of spewing hate.  I did read up on him a a bunch beside pet store advice, but I kept finding myself with the same questions, and different advice.  I truly am sorry for putting this animal in harms way, and never meant to take its life.  I do believe she was doing well for a while, and me seeing her walk around and eat made me think everything was ok.  I can't believe I used lights on her, when I now see Ts don't need it at all.  I never did this because it was a spider and thought it would be fun.  I have had other exotic pets that are still living till this day.  I saw the T and fell in love, and I do promise to do way more research before purchasing another.  I thank you all for your advice, and helpful words.  I'm sorry if I upset anyone by being new to this, but I would really like to get things right and stay in this hobby.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sad 5


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

KandB said:


> Unfortunately my T didn't make it.  I appreciate everyone who has helped me and been generous, instead of spewing hate.  I did read up on him a a bunch beside pet store advice, but I kept finding myself with the same questions, and different advice.  I truly am sorry for putting this animal in harms way, and never meant to take its life.  I do believe she was doing well for a while, and me seeing her walk around and eat made me think everything was ok.  I can't believe I used lights on her, when I now see Ts don't need it at all.  I never did this because it was a spider and thought it would be fun.  I have had other exotic pets that are still living till this day.  I saw the T and fell in love, and I do promise to do way more research before purchasing another.  I thank you all for your advice, and helpful words.  I'm sorry if I upset anyone by being new to this, but I would really like to get things right and stay in this hobby.


I also will NEVER use carrots, or keep crickets in there longer the a few hours as I believe it may very well could have had something to do with that.  Yes she did go for a huge drink, just about 5 days ago and it seemed things were fine, but just reading everyone's advice I can see where it was a disaster from the beginning.  Between lights and totally wrong care.  I just hope noone is mad and understands that I NEVER meant for this to happen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

keks said:


> I have here the problem, that the waterworks is cleaning the pipes in irregular periods with I-don't-know-what chemicals. Such a cleaning-action killed my orchid collection and many slings years ago. I didn't know that, I was shortly moved.
> Since that I either take reverse osmose water mixed with mineral water without CO2 for my plants and animals and pure mineral water for me.
> Maybe there was the same problem with the water of the tarantula.


I will definitely be looking into that, even without cleaning pipes, I know different waters harbor different things, and I wouldn't want that to ever be the cause of another death


----------



## Phases (Jul 11, 2017)

That was a good thought about the store quality carrots.. 

Good luck @KandB - you getting another? All you gotta do is research what you have available, or what you might want to order, then consult here for housing needs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## keks (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm sorry that your tarantula died  . I hope, you will restart? 
Read here as much as you can, then ask what you don't understand. And post your plans for a new start, so the user here can tell you what's all right and what you better make different (of your new plan ^^) .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 11, 2017)

KandB said:


> Unfortunately my T didn't make it.  I appreciate everyone who has helped me and been generous, instead of spewing hate.  I did read up on him a a bunch beside pet store advice, but I kept finding myself with the same questions, and different advice.  I truly am sorry for putting this animal in harms way, and never meant to take its life.  I do believe she was doing well for a while, and me seeing her walk around and eat made me think everything was ok.  I can't believe I used lights on her, when I now see Ts don't need it at all.  I never did this because it was a spider and thought it would be fun.  I have had other exotic pets that are still living till this day.  I saw the T and fell in love, and I do promise to do way more research before purchasing another.  I thank you all for your advice, and helpful words.  I'm sorry if I upset anyone by being new to this, but I would really like to get things right and stay in this hobby.


Sorry to hear the bad news, I didn't think it would make it, but you've learned a whole bunch of info that you would never have had if not for this tragic accident.(you didn't know)Hope it doesn't put you off getting more in future, they are really quite simple to care for, a lot easier than the way you tried so hard to keep it, in the fashion you thought was correct, lesson learned, and good luck with your next T, research, research, oh and research is always a must with any sp. Good luck with any new additions in the future, *RESEARCH!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AshS (Jul 11, 2017)

@KandB Sorry to hear about your T. Please don't let it put you off. We all started somewhere and made mistakes or we're given bad advice at some point. The fact is, if none of us made these mistakes in the first place, we wouldn't know about it now. Look at how people used to keep Avics a few years back, it was common place to keep them with high humidity and that's where the Sudden Avic Death myth was born. It wasn't untill a few people experimented and found keeping them dry with lots of ventilation worked better. Now it's common advice here on AB. 
Never be afraid to ask the community here for help or advice, we all help each other become better keepers.
Good luck with your next T.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you all!  I do want to try again, but this time I am doing some research first before just going out and buying him or her tomorrow.  I believe I'd like to try with another Pink Toe.  As soon as I was ready I was planning on making a new thread for some housing advice, and more.  You guys have been awesome, and I hope in a few weeks you can help me out with my new T!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 11, 2017)

KandB said:


> Unfortunately my T didn't make it.  I appreciate everyone who has helped me and been generous, instead of spewing hate.  I did read up on him a a bunch beside pet store advice, but I kept finding myself with the same questions, and different advice.  I truly am sorry for putting this animal in harms way, and never meant to take its life.  I do believe she was doing well for a while, and me seeing her walk around and eat made me think everything was ok.  I can't believe I used lights on her, when I now see Ts don't need it at all.  I never did this because it was a spider and thought it would be fun.  I have had other exotic pets that are still living till this day.  I saw the T and fell in love, and I do promise to do way more research before purchasing another.  I thank you all for your advice, and helpful words.  I'm sorry if I upset anyone by being new to this, but I would really like to get things right and stay in this hobby.


So sorry to hear about your loss. I don't think anyone will be upset with you or blame you. Unfortunately, you were just the victim of extremely poor advice. Oftentimes, pet stores don't know anything about their care themselves, and they often relay that incorrect information to the people that buy them. The Avic I got from a woman a few months back was kept incorrectly as well, and I wholeheartedly believe the pet store gave her the wrong information. It's terrible that this is how you had to find out not to believe the pet stores without doing your own proper research first, but at least now you know. And if they had the setup like how they told you to have it set up, sadly the Avic was probably doomed no matter what. Just treat it as a lesson learned and I'm so glad to hear that this incident hasn't deterred you from the hobby completely. The people on this website have care advice for more species of tarantulas than you might think exist, so this is a fantastic resource to have. The fact that you know about this website and are already a member means you're already on the right track. Again, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, but you honestly didn't know any better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> So sorry to hear about your loss. I don't think anyone will be upset with you or blame you. Unfortunately, you were just the victim of extremely poor advice. Oftentimes, pet stores don't know anything about their care themselves, and they often relay that incorrect information to the people that buy them. The Avic I got from a woman a few months back was kept incorrectly as well, and I wholeheartedly believe the pet store gave her the wrong information. It's terrible that this is how you had to find out not to believe the pet stores without doing your own proper research first, but at least now you know. And if they had the setup like how they told you to have it set up, sadly the Avic was probably doomed no matter what. Just treat it as a lesson learned and I'm so glad to hear that this incident hasn't deterred you from the hobby completely. The people on this website have care advice for more species of tarantulas than you might think exist, so this is a fantastic resource to have. The fact that you know about this website and are already a member means you're already on the right track. Again, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, but you honestly didn't know any better.


So happy I found this website, and definitely feel more confident already about my next experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 11, 2017)

KandB said:


> So happy I found this website, and definitely feel more confident already about my next experience.


Glad to hear it.  Now que all the comments of people telling you what to get next!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 11, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> Glad to hear it.  Now que all the comments of people telling you what to get next!


Nope, he's thinking of another Avic, he'll get all the advice needed here to have a successful set-up, the enclosure will be perfectly set-up, as he will follow our recommendations, that's what AB is all about, glad he found this site, so many willing members. Best forum I've came across bar none.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 11, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Nope, he's thinking of another Avic, he'll get all the advice needed here to have a successful set-up, the enclosure will be perfectly set-up, as he will follow our recommendations, that's what AB is all about, glad he found this site, so many willing members. Best forum I've came across bar none.


Oh right, I totally missed that post. Darn, and I wanted to swarm the thread with a ton of beginner terrestrials that would appreciate that tank!  Ah well, I suppose it's for the best. We don't want to overwhelm the OP

And I agree 100% on how wonderful this forum is. Whenever I have questions or concerns, I know I'm only a quick search or post away from getting an answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jul 11, 2017)

We all make mistakes. It's all part of the journey!

My first T was an A. avic (still have her). When I first got her, I was in the exact same boat. I knew next to nothing about proper housing. As a matter of fact, her first home in my care was very similar to the one yours was in. Except I used a heat pad instead of a light. She was definitely going down that same path. I was fortunate enough to come across this site early on and see my mistakes, and correct them before anything bad happened. And my dear little Sasha is still doing wonderfully! Out of all the Ts I've gotten after her, she's still the best one because she was my first

Welcome to one of the most unique animal hobbies in the world!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 11, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> Oh right, I totally missed that post. Darn, and I wanted to swarm the thread with a ton of beginner terrestrials that would appreciate that tank!  Ah well, I suppose it's for the best. We don't want to overwhelm the OP
> 
> And I agree 100% on how wonderful this forum is. Whenever I have questions or concerns, I know I'm only a quick search or post away from getting an answer


Go for it, terrestrial sp. are awesome as well, I think after the afore mentioned disaster, the OP will take all advice given and be extremely vigilant, there are loads of beautiful terrestrials so why not, mention a few lovely sp. to the OP. they're are some that I want as well, Brachy's are a great genus especially for colour and temperament, G. pulchripes, pulchra, iheringi, the list could go on and on there are so many to choose from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 11, 2017)

Might as well list a few terrestrials. Even if you still opt for the Avic, you'll at least have a decent reference for beginner terrestrials, should you ever want some.
As @mconnachan stated, the Brachypelma genus has a lot of great species to start with. B. smithi/hamorii, B. albopilosum, and B. vagans to name a few. I personally have a weakness for just about every Aphonopelma species (A. chalcodes and A. eutylenum are good examples). Grammostola pulchripes and pulchra. Based on my own experiences with them, I'd even recommend Nhandu chromatus and Lasiodora parahybana, but they can supposedly be quite the hair kickers, so I'm not sure they'd be the best ones to go with. Obviously whatever you decide to get is your decision and yours alone, but I like giving people options.  There's also a decent selection of Avics to chose from besides the standard A. avicularia as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AshS (Jul 11, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Go for it, terrestrial sp. are awesome as well, I think after the afore mentioned disaster, the OP will take all advice given and be extremely vigilant, there are loads of beautiful terrestrials so why not, mention a few lovely sp. to the OP. they're are some that I want as well, Brachy's are a great genus especially for colour and temperament, G. pulchripes, pulchra, iheringi, the list could go on and on there are so many to choose from.


I agree why settle for just one. I currently have 3 terestrials and 1 aboreal with more on the wish list. 
However if the OP wants to stay with an aboreal, then my sugestion would be C.versicolor of course.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

When I first purchased the pink toe, I fell in love, and was actually thinking of getting another type.  I'm glad I stuck it out with her and didn't make the mistake on 2 of them tho.  When I got it, it was in almost the same enclosure, and was told the high trees would be ok.  I will NEVER listen to that again.  I also was wondering where some of you purchased from?  I wanted to go through an a breeder the next time.  I am always up for a cool spider so I don't mind suggestions at all, though I have a place in my heart for pink toes now.  I love everyone's interest in helping, and not making me feel like giving up.  I may just keep this tank for a terrestrial, and purchase a tall one once I start again for the Avic.  I will def be posting what species and animal habitat suggestions before I purchase again though

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh by the way everyone, I'm a lady

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 11, 2017)

@boina  interesting, but it's really the stagnant air that does it ime. I kept my first Avic very humid as a beginner, it was in a high vent exo tera cage however, so it survived and is doing fine. It had the humidity I would keep a Lampropelma or Theraphosa at. But the vent saved the day.

OP, sorry for your loss. Avicularia are one of my favorite genera and it always sucks to see someone lose one. Avoid pet store advice in the future, and online care sheets. They are just as hardy as other tarantulas when set up properly. High vent and some source of water is really all they need. It depends where you're from when it comes to dealers. It's illegal to send spiders to different countries without a proper lisence. 

With a screen lid, that cage will work for Avics. But modifying it for a terrestrial will take a bit of work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## boina (Jul 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> @boina interesting, but it's really the stagnant air that does it ime. I kept my first Avic very humid as a beginner, it was in a high vent exo tera cage however, so it survived and is doing fine. It had the humidity I would keep a Lampropelma or Theraphosa at. But the vent saved the day.


Yep, you are right, I really did not put that well - and thank you for pointing that out so much more polite than @viper69

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 11, 2017)

boina said:


> Yep, you are right, I really did not put that well - and thank you for pointing that out so much more polite than @viper69


He has a way with words.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 11, 2017)

KandB said:


> Oh by the way everyone, I'm a lady


I kind of thought that, wasn't 100% so I just went with OP most of the time....nice to have another female keeper amongst us, I'm a Scotsman fae Scotland ya ken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## AshS (Jul 11, 2017)

KandB said:


> Oh by the way everyone, I'm a lady


I figured that one out somehow lol. 



KandB said:


> I have a place in my heart for pink toes now.


C.versicolor (formally Avicularia Versicolour) are also known as the Martinique pink toe. Their care is the same as A.Avicularia. And they are one of the most beautiful spiders imo. 
Their colour changes from sling to adult are amazing. This is my 3/4" sling...


And an adult looks like this... (photo pulled from google not mine)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

AshS said:


> I figured that one out somehow lol.
> Lol
> 
> 
> ...


Your sling is beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyclingSam (Jul 11, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I'd be honored if your T was named after me...go for it.
> 
> Ah different words for the same thing, that makes sense in that context. But to people reading, who cannot read your mind, and that's all of us, not the wisest choice.
> 
> It helps to be quite specific in writing.


I agree 100%. As one who is dedicating a large portion of his life to wordsmithing, I will chime in to say that there is great importance in the words we choose to use. Some call it nitpicky. I call those people "job security". The wrong words in the wrong places can cause little consequences like misunderstood advice or much greater consequences, such as loss of thousands of dollars.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> @boina  interesting, but it's really the stagnant air that does it ime. I kept my first Avic very humid as a beginner, it was in a high vent exo tera cage however, so it survived and is doing fine. It had the humidity I would keep a Lampropelma or Theraphosa at. But the vent saved the day.
> 
> OP, sorry for your loss. Avicularia are one of my favorite genera and it always sucks to see someone lose one. Avoid pet store advice in the future, and online care sheets. They are just as hardy as other tarantulas when set up properly. High vent and some source of water is really all they need. It depends where you're from when it comes to dealers. It's illegal to send spiders to different countries without a proper lisence.
> 
> With a screen lid, that cage will work for Avics. But modifying it for a terrestrial will take a bit of work.


The cage I had her in would have been ok??  It had a screen lid, not enclosed at the top at all.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 11, 2017)

KandB said:


> The cage I had her in would have been ok??  It had a screen lid, not enclosed at the top at all.


Yeah. If the screen was metal. Other kinds they can chew through. It provides plenty of ventilation, that's the important part.

 I don't know what you mean by not enclosed..


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Yeah. If the screen was metal. Other kinds they can chew through. It provides plenty of ventilation, that's the important part.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by not enclosed..


Yes it was a metal screen on top.  Sorry about the not enclosed thing, I totally put it wrong.


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Yeah. If the screen was metal. Other kinds they can chew through. It provides plenty of ventilation, that's the important part.
> 
> I don't know what you mean by not enclosed..


I believe by "not enclosed", she meant that there's holes (because it's mesh), and not one solid piece such as a sheet of glass or acrylic. 

But @KandB, the mesh is fine for an arboreal, but a terrestrial could get a foot caught in the mesh and hurt itself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 11, 2017)

KandB said:


> Yes it was a metal screen on top.  Sorry about the not enclosed thing, I totally put it wrong.


Well then, yeah. It looks a little large, but I'd use it if I had the space and nothing smaller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 11, 2017)

@kandi I do want to clarify though that the lid of the current enclosure and the tank itself is fine, but you'd be turning the tank on it's side (so it's vertical, not horizontal) in order to make it suitable for an arboreal. I didn't see that mentioned before, so I want to make sure you don't think you're getting conflicting information

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jul 11, 2017)

When you're ready to make your next purchase, most of us on here intentionally avoid chain pet shops because we don't want to support that side of their business. Most of those places are a death sentence for exotic animals. 

A great way to show appreciation toward the T community that you've found here is to support their breeding efforts. Have a look through the classified section right on this site, and you'll find lots to choose from. Some people on here have been breeding these animals for decades. So you have a great chance of getting a well-started fuzzy friend from an experienced keeper.

In regards to gender, we're all the same This community cares a lot more about the sex of their Ts than that of their keepers

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 11, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> When you're ready to make your next purchase, most of us on here intentionally avoid chain pet shops because we don't want to support that side of their business. Most of those places are a death sentence for exotic animals.
> 
> A great way to show appreciation toward the T community that you've found here is to support their breeding efforts. Have a look through the classified section right on this site, and you'll find lots to choose from. Some people on here have been breeding these animals for decades. So you have a great chance of getting a well-started fuzzy friend from an experienced keeper.
> 
> In regards to gender, we're all the same This community cares a lot more about the sex of their Ts than that of their keepers


Thank you so much, I def don't ever want to buy from the pet store again.  It will be a breeder for sure next time. I will for sure check out the classifieds section before my next purchase.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Phases (Jul 11, 2017)

KandB said:


> Thank you so much, I def don't ever want to buy from the pet store again.  It will be a breeder for sure next time. I will for sure check out the classifieds section before my next purchase.


Many of us can probably recommend good online sources too. I've only used one but I've ordered several spiders from them. Overnight, in great shape, good spiders. You just have to be comfortable un-boxing and housing them is all. Watch a few youtube videos and you can see how easy, or crazy, that can get.


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 12, 2017)

Don't beat yourself up. We were all newbies once, and we have all made mistakes.



KandB said:


> When I first purchased the pink toe, I fell in love, and was actually thinking of getting another type.


I love _Avicularia_. My first two tarantulas were a mature female _Avicularia avicularia_ and a juvenile female "_Avicularia_ sp. pet store" (which I assume is _Avicularia avicularia_, but you never know).




KandB said:


> I also was wondering where some of you purchased from?



Online tarantula dealers (with dedicated websites): 37.5% (total of 3)
Reptile and tarantula shows/expos: 25.0% (total of 2)
Family members: 12.5% (my first tarantula was a birthday gift)
Brick and mortar pet stores: 12.5% (1 impulse Avic at PetSmart)
Arachnoboards sellers: 12.5% (1 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ from @cold blood)
Pinchers and Pokies is my first choice (if they have what I am looking for), as I live nearby and can do local pickup to save on shipping.

I would recommend any of these sellers except the chain pet stores. I don't regret buying my second Avic on impulse, because I love her, but I won't be buying any more tarantulas from stores that do not properly care for their tarantulas. I prefer to give my money to people who have tarantulas' best interests in mind.

If you don't know any local sellers, you can check out exotic pet shows. Every time I've been to Repticon, there have been a few tables with tarantulas, and I rarely leave without a new eight-legged friend. You can save on shipping and meet other hobbyists and breeders in your area.(If you aren't good at remembering names, bring a wish list of species that interest you, preferably with scientific names listed.)

There are many companies and individuals who have a catalog business. Most offer a live arrival guarantee (LAG) if the weather is not too hot or cold, and you pay for express delivery. You can read reviews of these businesses on Arachnoboards, and you may want to Google them as well.

Another good place to look is our Classifieds section. (You can search that board for particular species, usually listed by scientific name.) Read the seller's reviews before purchasing. (You can find the seller's reviews by clicking his or her user name and clicking "Reviews & Reports Page.")

Of course, you should also post a review after the transaction is complete! Whether the experience is good or bad, it helps your fellow hobbyists to know.

And while we're at it, I might as well plug these videos by @EulersK highlighting some beginner species (he also has other videos on basic setups and care):

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 12, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> @kandi I do want to clarify though that the lid of the current enclosure and the tank itself is fine, but you'd be turning the tank on it's side (so it's vertical, not horizontal) in order to make it suitable for an arboreal. I didn't see that mentioned before, so I want to make sure you don't think you're getting conflicting information


No. Just because something is wider than taller doesn't make it a bad arboreal cage, that's just common sense. Both ways work fine, but setting it on its edge looks cooler and takes up less space on a shelf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> No. Just because something is wider than taller doesn't make it a bad arboreal cage, that's just common sense. Both ways work fine, but setting it on its edge looks cooler and takes up less space on a shelf.


I suppose you're right. I just personally haven't seen a tank that's laid flat like that utilized as fully by an Avic compared to one that's taller rather than wider. The ones that I've seen in horizontal tanks have always just made a small web den in a corner and spent all their time hiding in it (even with at least a few anchor points available so they could make a bigger web). Once I set up my girl in a taller tank, she took to webbing up the entire thing and is almost always out. Before I got her, she was set up in a 10 gallon tank laid flat and she was one of the "hiders" I explained earlier. So I was just going by my own personal experience. But you definitely have years over me in the hobby, so if you've seen Avics or any other arboreals do fine in horizontal tanks, then that's something I would trust. But I am curious how you'd set it up. Do you just set up more anchor points everywhere? And do they actually utilize the full enclosure, or just a portion of it? That's stuff I'd like to keep in mind in the event I ever have no choice but to use a horizontal enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 12, 2017)

I was wondering if there was any Avic owners on here willing to post some pics of their habitats.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 12, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> I suppose you're right. I just personally haven't seen a tank that's laid flat like that utilized as fully by an Avic compared to one that's taller rather than wider. The ones that I've seen in horizontal tanks have always just made a small web den in a corner and spent all their time hiding in it (even with at least a few anchor points available so they could make a bigger web). Once I set up my girl in a taller tank, she took to webbing up the entire thing and is almost always out. Before I got her, she was set up in a 10 gallon tank laid flat and she was one of the "hiders" I explained earlier. So I was just going by my own personal experience. But you definitely have years over me in the hobby, so if you've seen Avics or any other arboreals do fine in horizontal tanks, then that's something I would trust. But I am curious how you'd set it up. Do you just set up more anchor points everywhere? And do they actually utilize the full enclosure, or just a portion of it? That's stuff I'd like to keep in mind in the event I ever have no choice but to use a horizontal enclosure.


Neither have I honestly. But I can't think of a logical reason why not. I have an 8x8 exo tera, so same width and height, I keep my 4" A avicularia in it. Shes a pretty lazy Webber. Only really covering the cage she in premolt. After her molt she just lets the webbing fall apart.
I've kept Lampropelma and Heteroscodra in kritter keelers before. Both did fine. I believe tarantula Canada, one of the largest dealers up here in Canada, keeps and breeds their Avicularia in kritter keepers. There's a vid on their YouTube, or maybe their Facebook. I'll post a pic of my A avic cage in a sec. I have a ton of anchor points throughout the back part.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 12, 2017)

Pics of most of my avic set ups. High vent, water dish, anchor points.

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Pics of most of my avic set ups. High vent, water dish, anchor points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow they are awesome!  Thank you for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Neither have I honestly. But I can't think of a logical reason why not. I have an 8x8 exo tera, so same width and height, I keep my 4" A avicularia in it. Shes a pretty lazy Webber. Only really covering the cage she in premolt. After her molt she just lets the webbing fall apart.
> I've kept Lampropelma and Heteroscodra in kritter keelers before. Both did fine. I believe tarantula Canada, one of the largest dealers up here in Canada, keeps and breeds their Avicularia in kritter keepers. There's a vid on their YouTube, or maybe their Facebook. I'll post a pic of my A avic cage in a sec. I have a ton of anchor points throughout the back part.


Mine goes ballistic with her webbing. Every so often she'll tear parts down to make improvements or add stuff, but it's consistently been more than what I was told she ever made with her previous owner (in the 10 gallon tank). And since it at least doesn't seem like premolt, I'm inclined to believe she just feels like doing it because she can. I actually keep mine in a kritter keeper as well, just turned vertically and with a strip of tape on the top and bottom to both secure the top and keep the substrate on the bottom from falling out. I'll have to look into the dealer you mentioned, to take a look at their setups. I'll be posting some pics of my set up momentarily. I'd really appreciate it if you could give any advice or critiques if needed. It might help the OP (and obviously myself) know the do's and don'ts of different enclosures

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 12, 2017)

This is a pic of my setup from about a month ago, when my girl tore down her old, small webbing to make an entire tunnel systems 4 times the size of the original

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 12, 2017)

KandB said:


> I was wondering if there was any Avic owners on here willing to post some pics of their habitats.


Slings/Juvi setups
Deli Cups 32oz










Inverted boxes
















Sub-Adult 
Modified Shoebox (This is setup for a poec - for Avics I'd put in more plant leaves to make it more cluttered. They like a lot of webbing points to build their web tunnel home)






For the fish tank you have I'd turn it on it's end and make a front/door out of plexi-glass "glued" in by silicone similar to what I did to the show box lid above. Put in a nice piece of wood for a climbing base and silicone some fake plant/leaves in to create a nice cluttered place for it to web in the top 2/3 of the enclosure.

Sorry to hear your T is not doing well. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 12, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> This is a pic of my setup from about a month ago, when my girl tore down her old, small webbing to make an entire tunnel systems 4 times the size of the original
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generally paper towel rolls are a bad choice. Being paper,they fall apart when touching water, and easily grow mold. I'd look for an alternative. It may work in a dry cage like an Avics but I would still look for something else, if just to use something that looks better.


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Generally paper towel rolls are a bad choice. Being paper,they fall apart when touching water, and easily grow mold. I'd look for an alternative. It may work in a dry cage like an Avics but I would still look for something else, if just to use something that looks better.


It's actually a hollow bamboo tube, not a paper towel roll. I meant to say that with the picture. Is that okay?


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 12, 2017)

PidderPeets said:


> It's actually a hollow bamboo tube, not a paper towel roll. I meant to say that with the picture. Is that okay?


Oh yeah haha. That's fine then.


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Oh yeah haha. That's fine then.


Awesome! I figured it was fine, but it never hurts to double check. I would've HATED having to take it out


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 12, 2017)

KandB said:


> I was wondering if there was any Avic owners on here willing to post some pics of their habitats.


This is Skyler's treehouse. (She is my _Avicularia_ sp. "pet store," probably _Avicularia avicularia_.)












Avicularia Treehouse



__ Ungoliant
__ Apr 8, 2017
__ 9
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
enclosure
pinktoe tarantula




						The treehouse we built for Skyler, my female Avicularia avicularia. She has been living in the...
					




The horizontal orientation of the hide is unusual. (I haven't seen any other enclosure like it.) However, it has been a success. It makes feeding easy, as you can just drop the bug right into the log -- no need to fetch it if it falls to the bottom.

The water dish is a Command soap dish from Walmart. (You just need to block the drainage hole at the bottom.) It works well, because the mounting base sticks to the glass with adhesive strips, and you can lift the dish right off of the base to clean it.

Avics seem to like the gentle slope and the ability to drink from multiple angles.












Avicularia avicularia Drinking



__ Ungoliant
__ Mar 17, 2017
__ 5
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
drinking
female
juvenile female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						Skyler, my juvenile Avicularia avicularia, getting a drink (May 2015).
					




Skyler is doing quite well in there.












Avicularia avicularia (Skyler)



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 1, 2017
__
avicularia
avicularia avicularia
female
juvenile female
pinktoe tarantula
skyler




						Avicularia avicularia: sub-adult female

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 13, 2017)

I was also wondering how many of you handle your Ts. Is it better off to not touch them ever, or is it ok to handle here and there.


----------



## AshS (Jul 13, 2017)

KandB said:


> I was also wondering how many of you handle your Ts. Is it better off to not touch them ever, or is it ok to handle here and there.


Oh no!! You've just opened a huge can of worms.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jul 13, 2017)

KandB said:


> I was also wondering how many of you handle your Ts. Is it better off to not touch them ever, or is it ok to handle here and there.


when it happens it happens but avoid it where possible ^w^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PidderPeets (Jul 13, 2017)

KandB said:


> I was also wondering how many of you handle your Ts. Is it better off to not touch them ever, or is it ok to handle here and there.


I think most people would suggest avoiding it. I know I would have to literally destroy mine's webbing to even have a shot at holding her, and even then, she'd probably go to her bamboo hide before I could get to her. Plus, it does no good for the tarantula and only puts it in harms way. But as previously stated, if it happens, it happens. But if it does happen, make sure it's no more than a couple inches off the ground and over a soft surface. My C. versicolor sling likes to climb out on me when I'm rehousing, feeding, and even just refilling the water bowl, so I understand it does happen. But because of that, any time I open it's  enclosure, I know to do it low to the ground.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 13, 2017)

KandB said:


> I was wondering if there was any Avic owners on here willing to post some pics of their habitats.


There are tons on here. I would certainly suggest going through the sections on Avics. That's what I did to see various ideas on housing.













0.0.1 A. huriana - Lunch



__ viper69
__ Aug 8, 2016
__ 3
__
huriana




						0.0.1 A. huriana - Lunch

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 13, 2017)

boina said:


> Yep, you are right, I really did not put that well - and thank you for pointing that out so much more polite than @viper69


Below



Venom1080 said:


> He has a way with words.


Succinct

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## viper69 (Jul 13, 2017)

boina said:


> The problem with that argument is that we aren't in the Amazon. Our Avics are never sitting in trees with vigorous air flow all around but in small containers. In small containers they are sensitive to high humidity because those containers never have the air flow the Amazon is providing. That's why Avics are kept dry with a water bowl, according to your advice, if I remember correctly? I was talking about an ICU in that context. Yes, you were right, I wasn't really clear about it, but couldn't you, just for once, look at the context and the meaning?
> And if you wanted to clarify something (and rightfully so) would it really hurt you to be less, well... blunt about it? Sheesh.


There is no problem with my answer.

1. Avics in small containers, no problem, PROVIDE the air flow required. After all, they have evolved to thrive in a humid environment, so they can thrive in captivity with high humidity IF done correctly  This is done for poison dart frogs and other amphibians all the time.

2. My advice is provided that way because few people would/could provide the air flow required, hence bowl + sub. I provide information that I think will work for the common T owner.

There are owners that do more. For example there's a member here who uses a misting system, used for posion dart frogs, and planted vivarium for one of his T. blondi. His T thrives.

I provide answers, not poetry.

If one wants sugar coated answers, go to a candy store


----------



## boina (Jul 13, 2017)

viper69 said:


> There is no problem with my answer.
> 
> 1. Avics in small containers, no problem, PROVIDE the air flow required. After all, they have evolved to thrive in a humid environment, so they can thrive in captivity with high humidity IF done correctly  This is done for poison dart frogs and other amphibians all the time.
> 
> ...


Oh, I don't want sugar and I dislike poetry. But I thought you might stop putting all those lemons into everything . It's not to be, I get it, I get it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 13, 2017)

KandB said:


> I was also wondering how many of you handle your Ts. Is it better off to not touch them ever, or is it ok to handle here and there.


I don't handle my tarantulas -- I think of them as ornamental pets, like fish. In particular, I would not recommend handling Avics, as they are skittish and prone to take deadly leaps of faith when startled.

Just so you can benefit from my mistake: when I was a brand new keeper facing my first rehousing, I was naïve enough to think it would be OK to get my _Avicularia avicularia_ to walk onto my hand and then put her in the new enclosure. As soon as I tapped her from behind, she bolted up my arm and ran around to my back. Fortunately, luck favored me, and when I placed my back against her new enclosure, she went right in.

That being said, I know new keepers sometimes have an urge to handle their tarantulas. While we don't recommend it, you can get away with _very occasional_ handling of a docile terrestrial, so long as you follow the safety rules (do not handle it more than a few inches above a soft surface). But know that it doesn't benefit from being handled and cannot be tamed. At best, it may tolerate being handled. At worst, it may fall or be flung (by a startled human) to its death.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## campj (Jul 14, 2017)

@viper69 @boina @Anoplogaster @mconnachan Should I post my avic setup? 

I kid, I kid.


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jul 14, 2017)

KandB said:


> I was also wondering how many of you handle your Ts. Is it better off to not touch them ever, or is it ok to handle here and there.


I advise against handling. I've watched a dropped T slowly bleed to death over the course of 24 hours. Just don't want anyone to have to watch a helpless, dying T quivering in a way that puts knots in your stomach to watch, while beating themselves up over the guilt. When you see it first hand, it sends a powerful message.

A 6-inch T dropping from a height of just 1 foot would probably be similar to a human belly-flopping off a 10-foot ladder onto solid concrete.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 15, 2017)

campj said:


> @viper69 @boina @Anoplogaster @mconnachan Should I post my avic setup?
> 
> I kid, I kid.



Why not? I would.


----------



## mconnachan (Jul 15, 2017)

campj said:


> @viper69 @boina @Anoplogaster @mconnachan Should I post my avic setup?
> 
> I kid, I kid.


Yes you should it would be helpful, no need to kid, there's always the chance that you really have come across a great way of keeping Avics, I'm on the fence at this point so yes post whatever set-up you're meaning. No harm no foul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## campj (Jul 15, 2017)

An explanation and the ensuing drama can be found here:

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/ybyrapora-diversipes-vs-caribena-versicolor.295643/

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## KandB (Jul 16, 2017)

Ok everyone, new question.  I have been reading a few threads and I am kinda of freaking out.  I think I'm just in my head to much.  We recently buried our pink toe that we lost.  She wasnt moving at all, her one front leg was almost deteriorated.  The abdomen was pretty shrunk in, and when I did finally check and move it, she was completely still.  You could turn her on her back aND when poked with the paint brush no movement at all.  I just want to make sure I did the right thing burying her, and I didn't do it to soon :/


----------



## Lmarie (Jul 16, 2017)

Here is my set up. I use the sling enclosure from Jamie's tarantula. I liked the idea of it opening from the bottom but they are really hard to open if the top is pushed all the way in. So I wouldn't advice this enclosure for anyone. I keep mine only closed enough so he can't escape so I can open it more easily without stressing him out.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 17, 2017)

KandB said:


> Ok everyone, new question.  I have been reading a few threads and I am kinda of freaking out.  I think I'm just in my head to much.  We recently buried our pink toe that we lost.  She wasnt moving at all, her one front leg was almost deteriorated.  The abdomen was pretty shrunk in, and when I did finally check and move it, she was completely still.  You could turn her on her back aND when poked with the paint brush no movement at all.  I just want to make sure I did the right thing burying her, and I didn't do it to soon :/


From your description it sounds like it was dead. Sorry.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Travis Antula What in my post do you need clarification on? You used that emoticon for my post here in this thread.


----------



## Travis Antula (Jul 17, 2017)

viper69 said:


> @Travis Antula What in my post do you need clarification on? You used that emoticon for my post here in this thread.


Sorry I am on mobile and must have clicked while scrolling! I undid it.


----------



## viper69 (Jul 17, 2017)

Travis Antula said:


> Sorry I am on mobile and must have clicked while scrolling! I undid it.


NP, just wanted to be clear.


----------

